# My Spear Legend skiff kit build



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Me picking the skiff up, paise Jesus.

Day 1 I got the boat level and mocked up bulkheads, I have no engineering background but didn’t want any part of the deck to have to span more than 36” without a support. also put bulkheads all the way down to the bottom of the hull. not sure why bur if I did it again I would probably not do this


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

[email protected] it I’ll keep posting. I got the glass for bulkhead and stuff cut out and rolled up ready to go. I think this was day 2. I used a big mirror to keep the bulkheads flat and did the first layer on the mirror with some heavy weight on the foam core to keep it flat


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

After everything had a layer of 1708 on each side I got the chines filled with putty and smooshed a strip of 1/2” core into them then sanded it flat then put 2 layers of 1.5oz chop/10oz cloth over it. and started gluing stuff to the hull before applying radiuses and tabbing it in with 1708/1.5 chop mat. This didn’t take long I was probably a week in by this point. I could only work about one day a weekend or after I got home from work on weekdays


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Awesome!!! 
Been Waiting to see a build thread for one of these. 
Gold cup?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

While I was waiting on the skiff I also got started on these


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Gatorbig said:


> Awesome!!!
> Been Waiting to see a build thread for one of these.
> Gold cup?


Legend


----------



## Ziggy (Dec 18, 2015)

Wow, tight work.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Dude!! That’s awesome!! 
I’ve been thinking about building some carbon platforms myself, would love to know more details about them.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Great work!

for the platforms did you roll your own tubes or source them?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

BrownDog said:


> Great work!
> 
> for the platforms did you roll your own tubes or source them?


I made them myself it’s super easy. maybe I’ll start a different thread showing how to do these


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

This is awesome, love the look of Harry's hulls, curious to hear how the legend rides, a friend built an evergladez kit and it's great


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Tripletail said:


> This is awesome, love the look of Harry's hulls, curious to hear how the legend rides, a friend built an evergladez kit and it's great


First test run was in 17-22 mph wind. straight into wind and 1ft chop I saw 25 knots with stock aluminum prop that kept having cavitation issues. Stayed dry and comfortable


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Jred said:


> I made them myself it’s super easy. maybe I’ll start a different thread showing how to do these
> View attachment 222635


That’s be great. I’m to the point of building platforms for mine, and a carbon set would fit this build perfectly!!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

You're a talented young man! Tight work.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Agree with Dave. Pretty work and a project that will have special meaning as you fish it.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

After everything was glued and tabbed in I started on the floor in the front and aft compartments, cut the foam to size and glassed the bottom before gluing it down and tabbing it in. For the front I just tabbed it in at the same time that I glassed the top, it saved a step.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

After the floor was done and gelcoated I made my first bigger mistake. forward rod tubes would have to be at such an angle that it would be hard to get rods in and out and the rods would always have significant bend to them while in the tubes which would have them rubbing the sides of the tube constantly. I also wanted the gas tank up forward which would not have much room now so I changed them from 3 forward on each side to 2 aft























Here’s how I did that


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

You make it look so easy, You're very talented and I assume this isn't your first build. I like how you keep your work clean and neat, Im working on that skill myself. 
The picture of you and Harry is a great one, I wish he was closer so I could drop in one afternoon for a cold beer as Harry is a true legend. I am also interested in knowing how to build tubes. Please keep us up to date on your build & the pictures coming, I'm still learning.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

i Forgot about a little paint fiasco I had at this step. I tried to use some total boat bilge paint which I had used previously and really liked. It was a year old and I knew it would give me a problem so I went ahead and painted the front hatch area and then when I didn’t cure correctly I scraped it all out! You can see in some of these pics where I scraped a little off.

this is when I started the fuel tank. I used Max gasoline resistant epoxy and many layers of 1.5 chop and 10oz cloth alternating. I used peel ply to help get air out around corners and big fillets on the inside as well as a few neat coats on the inside once it was all glassed together. The tank ended up holding about 8 gallons 
@Charles Hadley hooked it up with the full plate which I just remembered I still owe him for.


----------



## sladeskiff (3 mo ago)

Awesome project, pretty work!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

That fuel tank is awesome. I wanted to do that, but chickened out. And yes, any future tips on the carbon poling platform would be great.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I’ll give small helpful tips on the carbon via DM I don’t want to post it for carbon marine to see or even worse, the rest of the internet


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

J-Red
I thought I was told CSM and epoxy resin did work together because of the styrene that's used to hold the CSM together. I was told the epoxy wouldn't dissolve the styrene. Maybe Im mistaken.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Between deployments at work and family stuff it’s now June 2022, I’m working on glassing the floor into place. I did 1 layer of 1708 on the bottom with some trevira squares and additional 1708 for where I’m gonna mount the cooler tie downs. I made the cockpit self bailing and it drains into the little bilge area I built. The core in the floor of the front and back hatch areas are 1/2” so it sits a 1/4 lower than the floor and while the tubes I built look ugly they work well and it’s a straight shot to the bilge.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

SouthernAngler said:


> J-Red
> I thought I was told CSM and epoxy resin did work together because of the styrene that's used to hold the CSM together. I was told the epoxy wouldn't dissolve the styrene. Maybe Im mistaken.


The styrene bunder doesn’t dissolve in the epoxy but the epoxy will still impregnate the fiberglass strands, it just isn’t as flexible as I could potentially be with poly resin. On the tank it’s more or less just used to build thickness and add a little bit of strength for the 10oz. 
im no expert but I have no worries. If there ends up being a problem I’ll remove the tank and put something else in


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

With everything glassed in how I like i glued in the cockpit drains and put a few layers of glass over top of them to add strength and fill pinholes then rolled on a thick layer of gelcoat to fill any more pinholes and help me start sanding high or low spots


----------



## barry noll (Jul 2, 2019)

Jred said:


> While I was waiting on the skiff I also got started on these
> View attachment 222619
> 
> View attachment 222616
> ...





Jred said:


> After the floor was done and gelcoated I made my first bigger mistake. forward rod tubes would have to be at such an angle that it would be hard to get rods in and out and the rods would always have significant bend to them while in the tubes which would have them rubbing the sides of the tube constantly. I also wanted the gas tank up forward which would not have much room now so I changed them from 3 forward on each side to 2 aft
> View attachment 222655
> 
> View attachment 222654
> ...


Looks great! Impressive home build.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Once I sanded the cockpit area smooth enough for my liking I sprayed the gelcoat on the inside with the harbor freight purple gun drilled out to 5/64 I believe and used duratec high gloss for the final coat. It came out nice. I’m not wet sanding or buffing anything. It’s a fishing skiff 
I got the transom eyes and bow eye installed and rigged up the fuel tank at this point while getting ready to glass the bottom of the deck


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

With the bottom of the deck glassed I built the hatches and glued them in from the topside then flipped and glassed them in from the bottom side


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

for the hatch drains I made little tubes with the top of a silicone tube and glued/glassed them in 

With the bottom glassed and the hatches in place it was time to glue the deck down. I used thickened epoxy in some spots and poly resin/chopped fibers/cabosil in others


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

With the top glassed on and gaps filled I attempted to use 10oz cloth to create an overhang. Done do this it doesn’t work









i cut that off and layed up strips of chop strand on my trusty mirror and then used that as an overhang and layed the 1708 over the whole get up this worked fine


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Killing it!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

gI removed about an inch of core at the top of the transom and filled it with strips of Trevira and glass then glassed the edges to the deck and rolled on a layer of gelcoat. this was the last thing I did before I was deployed for about a month and then again for about a week during Hurricane ian


----------



## bonefishbradjr (Sep 7, 2019)

Wow so sick! Building a skiff like this is on my bucket list


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Here’s a test fit if the poling platform. Its too tall. I cut it down so it’ll be about an inch above the top step


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I got the skiff flipped over and put a layer of glass and gelcoat on the underside of the flange and then got the hatch lids built and set in place before applying gelcoat to the topside. I was spraying the gelcoat but ran into an issue and ended up just thinking it out with duratex and rolling the final layer on


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I got the rub rail track installed. I went with the tessilmare radial kit. I started taping off for nonskid. I used kiwi grip, I’ve used it in the past and it held up fine and feels good and is easy to touch up and use. 
i also started installing some hardware at this point all I’m adding is the hatch drains, hinges, latches, casting platform and cooler tie downs


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Picked up a 22’ moonlighter and got it installed with the v marine guide holders, they’re nice


























took it out for the first test run and this happened in the carb. I was probably not paying attention when I put it together after a rebuild and the screw holding the lever wasn’t tightened. I knew what happened as soon as it died at full speed and fuel was pouring out of the cowling 
my wife thought this was hilarious

















Once I got the needle and float lever installed I took it out the next day… 17-22 knot winds perfect! ran it straight into the wind and was seeing 25 knots and a pretty smooth ride in about 1ft chop. My stock aluminum prop blows out at low speeds on turns and starts to cavitate when getting up on plane so I’m gonna have to tinker with that. If anyone has recommendations on where to start with this id appreciate it.

Im pretty much done besides tweaking the trailer a little. Does anyone know where I can get side bunks for the stern? I’ll be finishing up the poling and casting platforms in the next few weeks and then gearing up for a 3 month deployment that’ll take me into next year.

the tiller extension makes for a good paddle in a pinch. I knew I should’ve bought the push pole before the first test run


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

rigging and gear on the boat will be as simple as it gets.
no battery, hand bilge pump, anchor, safety gear required by law and a home made yeti load out box to keep things dry Like registration and fire extinguisher etc.
also added a tackle web thing to the back of the cooler to toss whatever in
everything possible is through bolted and sealed with life seal 

f


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Boat is bad ass j
Venmo a brother


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Really turned out nice. 

Are you with the Florida National Guard? Thanks for your service, either way.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Zika said:


> Really turned out nice.
> 
> Are you with the Florida National Guard? Thanks for your service, either way.


Coast guard


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

that’s so sick! Can’t wait to see it around on the flats.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

flyclimber said:


> that’s so sick! Can’t wait to see it around on the flats.


Just need this weather to cooperate


----------



## Bradfew1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Wow. Glad I bought your old Skimmer just so I could read this post. You are an amazing craftsman. Your old Skimmer found a new home in my camper / cargo trailer conversion. Fits like a glove.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Bradfew1 said:


> Wow. Glad I bought your old Skimmer just so I could read this post. You are an amazing craftsman. Your old Skimmer found a new home in my camper / cargo trailer conversion. Fits like a glove.
> 
> View attachment 222781


If I had that set up I probably would’ve kept it!


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Great work and great story. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Sohodreaming (Jan 9, 2022)

Wow, nice job! Awesome skiff!


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Nice build. Thanks for documenting everything in detail start to finish.


----------



## Kamtam (7 mo ago)

Jred said:


> Picked up a 22’ moonlighter and got it installed with the v marine guide holders, they’re nice
> View attachment 222756
> 
> View attachment 222757
> ...


Now that’s hilarious, a true waterman 😂


----------



## Kamtam (7 mo ago)

I’ve been waiting for a detailed home build of one of Harry’s hulls. I’ve been waiting for the right time to sell my rig and have harry start one, I just keep having random expenses pop up and delaying me. Looks like you finished this is in a pretty reasonable amount of time. Very nice looking work done far, keep everyone posted.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Kamtam said:


> I’ve been waiting for a detailed home build of one of Harry’s hulls. I’ve been waiting for the right time to sell my rig and have harry start one, I just keep having random expenses pop up and delaying me. Looks like you finished this is in a pretty reasonable amount of time. Very nice looking work done far, keep everyone posted.


I had the same problem until I just decided it’ll never be the right time and did it


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Most excellent! Nice work! Thank you for your service!


----------



## Poon.Patrol (Jan 28, 2021)

Wow awesome work! The skiff looks great thanks for posting the process along the way and thank you for your service!


----------



## interested (Apr 11, 2021)

Great Job I wish I had that talent awesome !!!


----------



## SaltyDave (12 mo ago)

That is some Amazing work you have done!
Harry is finishing up a Evergladez for me now.
I wish that I could have done what you accomplished but not likely. Lol. That's why I chose Harry. 
Thank you for your Service!
Beautiful Skiff!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Great work! Thanks for taking us all for the journey through your build. Enjoy!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

SaltyDave said:


> That is some Amazing work you have done!
> Harry is finishing up a Evergladez for me now.
> I wish that I could have done what you accomplished but not likely. Lol. That's why I chose Harry.
> Thank you for your Service!
> Beautiful Skiff!


If I ever build another it’ll be that hull


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Jred said:


> I’m not wet sanding or buffing anything. It’s a fishing skiff


This is my favorite part of this entire thread. Great work!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

j_f said:


> This is my favorite part of this entire thread. Great work!


Haha yea not my style


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Great thread! You've got talent @Jred. I would love to try a build like this. But I know my first one would definitely not come close to looking as good as yours, lol! Thanks for sharing your experience. Thank you for your service as well.


----------



## leon jones (Jan 13, 2022)

*Jred*, your photo documentation of this project is inspiring !

it answered many if knot all of my questions before my mind could ask them

including your miss-steps and the recoveries is of great value to anyone perusing the thread

just as your skiff was delivered so was my dory sailboat ... nekkid shell










i can only wish the original buyer/owner had paid the attention to detail you have demonstrated on your build

had he done so i'd not have had such a project on my hands

rest assured i will be employing several of your documented methods and techniques to remedy her issues

many reading this thread will knot realize how much of your work is common/transferable to different sports and projects

THANK YOU !!!

leon


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Great thread! You've got talent @Jred. I would love to try a build like this. But I know my first one would definitely not come close to looking as good as yours, lol! Thanks for sharing your experience. Thank you for your service as well.


I believe it was Chris moorejohn who said “some putty and gelcoat can make anyone look like a skiff builder” these are words I’ve lived by


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

leon jones said:


> *Jred*, your photo documentation of this project is inspiring !
> 
> it answered many if knot all of my questions before my mind could ask them
> 
> ...


that sailboat looks fun! Good luck with the build!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Sprayed the top of the casting platform with this 2 part spray paint. It had a little pin on the bottom that you push in to activate it. About 15$ a can but I like how easy it is to use. I’ll probably spray the poling platform with it aswell


----------



## fish_cobbler (3 mo ago)

j_f said:


> This is my favorite part of this entire thread. Great work!





Jred said:


> Haha yea not my style


Some fish slime should do the trick 🤙


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

undersides of hatch lids got some gelcoat and made a flat plate of carbon to use for some washers and other small parts. I used a dry erase board from lowes and waxed it. Put plastic over the top and used a scrap piece of mdf with a 5 gallon bucket of paint on top to keep it flat. White sharpie chalk marker works well to draw on carbon by the way







started my secret sticker spot on the fuel tank

How bout them resin drips? Custom feature no extra charge. They’ll be there forever


----------



## Chrisbrocci (9 mo ago)

well done man 🤙


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

@Jred man that’s going to be an awesome boat. Not only skill I like your creativity


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Poling platform getting put together. It’ll get another layer of 3/8” core on the top and here is how I secure the top to the legs. 2 6” layers of heavy sleeve in each and then I plug it with chopped strands of carbon and thickened epoxy mix. This joint as well as the feet are what keep it from being wably







Got the little carbon accent plate in place aswell, I’ll replace the washers with carbon too dont stress


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Jred said:


> I believe it was Chris moorejohn who said “some putty and gelcoat can make anyone look like a skiff builder” these are words I’ve lived by


Fairing and paint can make the devil look like a saint


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Awesome


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Man this build is amazing!!! Nice job and thanks for sharing


----------



## leon jones (Jan 13, 2022)

Jred said:


> ...
> How bout them *resin drips?* Custom feature no extra charge. *They’ll be there forever *
> ...


a heat gun and a sharp cabinet scraper can render them level/gone ;-)

leon


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

leon jones said:


> a heat gun and a sharp cabinet scraper can render them level/gone ;-)
> 
> leon


Just me, but I have a feeling the drips were intended to be Jred's autograph on the skiff. Meaning it's a well-designed fishy skiff, homemade and well-built, but without the flawless look of a Chittum.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Just me, but I have a feeling the drips were intended to be Jred's autograph on the skiff. Meaning it's a well-designed fishy skiff, homemade and well-built, but without the flawless look of a Chittum.


Exactly, you get it


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm thinking about doing this...and I don't need "yacht" finish to fish my ass off.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I personally think harry spear makes the prettiest skiffs out there. Beautiful simple and clean, nice work bud


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

DIY’d some eva foam for the platforms and got some clear coat on the poling platform. Prob need another can of it to finish the underside of the poling platform. For the foam pads i put the top of the platforms onto the backside of the foam and traced it then used a micrometer set to the amount of gap I wanted from the edge and marked then cut with a sharp razor blade and then sanded the edges


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jred said:


> DIY’d some eva foam for the platforms and got some clear coat on the poling platform. Prob need another can of it to finish the underside of the poling platform. For the foam pads i put the top of the platforms onto the backside of the foam and traced it then used a micrometer set to the amount of gap I wanted from the edge and marked then cut with a sharp razor blade and then sanded the edges
> View attachment 223534
> 
> View attachment 223533
> ...


Beautiful work brother


----------



## TX_tail_chaser (2 mo ago)

leon jones said:


> a heat gun and a sharp cabinet scraper can render them level/gone ;-)
> 
> leon


I didn't know this was possible. I refinished the bottom of my carbon racing kayak and have some drips that I could never sand to perfection. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

this Is where the thread ends. Skiff is done and will start fishing asap. thank you everyone for the kind words it means a lot to me


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

First Class quality work @Jred. Enjoy your beautiful skiff! Thanks again for sharing the knowledge during your build.


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

Looks sick man! Awesome work. TOTL and very fishy


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

Awesome man! This thing is perfect!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Not surprised by the quality of this work I have one of his tiller extensions.


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

JRED could prolly build and sell those platforms. Very sexy. Gr8 work and effort.


----------



## barry noll (Jul 2, 2019)

Awesome build!


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Great looking skiff man! Fish it proud!


----------



## Chrisbrocci (9 mo ago)

Absolutely astonishing man, well done. How many layers did you use for the poling platform legs? Semper P🤙


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Incredible job we will need more pics when it gets slimed up


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Chrisbrocci said:


> Absolutely astonishing man, well done. How many layers did you use for the poling platform legs? Semper P🤙


Layup is 3k 12k 12k all sleeves


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sick boat bud, tight lines man


----------



## nirv996 (8 mo ago)

Wow!!!!! very nice!!


----------

